# Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome :( pls read



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

This is very, very heartwreching for me to even type... but...
I am thinking I will have to rehome my baby, Duncan....he is 8.5 months old--has not been fixed yet...Gorgeous black and tan boy. 
Recently I divorced, and I am living in an apartment...he is basically having to be caged all day long..while I work, and I get home late. I just want him to be happy and given tons of attention to--as he deserves this. I didn't plan on these circumstances arising, but this is my life now...I just would love to see him go to a home with a yard, and a VERY LOVING owner of course....He has his papers, and all of his shots. I am attaching a few pictures of him....


























(he was about 5 months here)


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

I am beside myself with guilt and sadness over this....I know that so many people on here LOVE GDS's as much as I love mine...this is why I feel that just maybe...there is a person on here who would fall in love with him, just as I have :-( I would feel so much better knowing that he would have an extremely loving home...I could NEVER EVER give him to a shelter....just won't happen.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i can't imagine how hard this must be for you, i do commend you for wanting him to have the time that you can't give him right now. a very unselffish choice on your part. he's very handsom, and i am sure he will find a great home........

debbie


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you debbie.....I know age should not matter, but I am only 23 and living alone right now.....I have to work to make my ends meet...and unfortunately I just don't have the time that I DID have...to spend with him. Trust me...when I bought him as a small puppy, I never..ever thought this would have to happen...now I regret getting him, because I am having to give him up so fast...I have grown attached, and I worry about him all of the time.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jennifer, I'm sorry that things are difficult for you at this time, but there is no reason you can't make this work. Duncan doesn't need a fenced yard, Duncan needs you! It is not a big deal to be crated all day, many, many, many of us are on our own, crate our dogs 8 or 9 or 10 hrs a day, and have happy, healthy, well excercised and well trained dogs. You can do it! 

Gryffon is almost the same age as Duncan. I live on my own, and have him crated 10 hrs a day due to my schedule. He is completely fine with it. He gets lots of time with me outside, playing, walking, working, exploring, trips into town to see new stuff, OB classes, weekend club training. Like Duncan, he does not need a yard, he needs me to be involved in his life. I know you just want what is best for Duncan, and the change in your living situation and being on your own is probably overwhelming for you right now, but Duncan will be fine. He has a devoted loving owner, why should he not be happy?

And your situation right now may only be temporary. Hang in there, and in the future, there might well be a house and a yard for both you and Duncan. 

Duncan has a great home with you, it is not the yard that will make the difference. Hope this will encourage you to hang on and plug away, I know you can do it!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Jennifer,

Thaliasmom in Texas is looking for a male under 1 year who can live with cats. She has some leads but your Duncan is such a sweet boy. Maybe you can contact her directly. Her is her thread regarding adopting or buying:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1262966&page=1#Post1262966


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Gosh I am so sorry. I can understand how heartbreaking this must be. Lucia has some good points about working this out for yourself. But if you decide it is not best for you perhaps Duncan can go to the board member looking for another dog. Hope this works out for the best for you and Duncan.


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

thanks yall.....It sure is sad for me, I just....I am trying to be as fair to my Duncan as I can be. Is it fair for me to crate him all day long??? I just....ugh. so hard right now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Just a thought, did you contact the breeder about your situation? Some will help you find a home or take the dog back.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

If you really, really want it, you can make things work. I know this is a hard time for you, but because for the same reason not only Duncan needs you, but you also need Duncan more than ever. It will require work on your part, but if you commit to him this times would be a hiatus in the life of the partner you'll have for the next 14 years.

When Diabla was about the same age your pup, my mother had some kind of unknown stroke. Because of that I had to go to live with her to an apartment complex that didn't allow dogs. All that time Diabla stayed in the house of an uncle, where I did build an outdoor kennel. I picked her in the morning, took her to work and left her in the evenings before going home every day, except in summer when I couldn't leave her in the car so I went twice or more times a day to visit, feed and clean her. It was exhausting, but it worthed every moment. We got so used to that routine that even today I take her to classes or work just because I feel alone if she's not in he car with me.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

One day soon you will be able to allow him more house freedom while you're at work & you won't feel so bad about the crating anymore ... honestly, though, dogs with house freedom spend most of the day lounging & sleeping while their moms are at work







some of them even sleep the day away IN their crates









Duncan is still pretty young so he'd probably love it if you could manage 1-2 days a week of daycare OR maybe post a notice in your apt building or community board looking for someone that would love to take Duncan out for walks etc - not a dog walker but someone that loves dogs/GSD's & would spend time initially with you & D, then later (when you're feeling confident about the situation) would take D out without you (eg, maybe start by having this fictional person do a daytime class with D & go from there).

Right now you may be displacing some of the sadness you feel about your relationship ending onto D & feeling guilty about his life when he actually likes his life just fine









Given a choice, I'm confident D would rather just stay with you & look forward to future changes in <u>your</u> lives, than go live with someone else that MAY be able to apparantly offer a more 'fun' doggy life (an' who's to say that that life would be any less subject to change ...)


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

I also work, have 3 shepherds, 5 chihuahua's all are crated 9-10 hours a day. Mine are exercised daily, have been in many classes and live in large crates while I am gone.

The dogs do not care, they just want to be with their loved ones when they are home. 

He is your best friend, when you walk through that door at night I'am sure he is wagging his whole body at you. 

It sure would be lonely without my furkids.
Give it a try.

Keep us posted I'm rooting for you and your baby boy!!!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

I left a relationship when I had my first shepherd about the same age. I didn't use crates in those days, and she was in her teenage phase. She ate a couch! But she did great after that! I even had to live on a friend's couch for awhile. And also lived in places that didn't have a fenced yard.

With my next shep, I learned to use crates from the beginning. After I could trust her to the house, she still would sleep in her crate, even when I was at home. The door was never shut by then.

With my current shep, I have the longest hours of work I have ever had, but can come home at lunch and only work 4 days. I almost didn't get another one because I thought it would be unfair to the dog, but I decided after talking to many breeders and from past experience that quality time is what matters.

With all that being said, after some soul searching on your part IF you don't think you don't want the commitment, to rehome would be better than keeping a dog you feel resentment towards. I had to rehome a Lab when my son was 3... I was babysitting other kids to be able to stay at home, and the dog wasn't getting enough attention. I was single and overwhelmed. It was very hard, but the dog went to a home who was going to use him for hunting, and was better off with him. I decided then and there I don't think I could do that again though.

Good luck with whatever decision you decide. I ABSOLUTELY think if you want to make it work, it will.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Even though you are working to make ends meet, if you could find a teen or tween in your apartment complex that is an animal lover whose parents say "NO PETS"....they would likely be willing to take care of your guy for a few hours after school, give him excercise and love for next-to-nothing-money, cheaper than doggie day care. Just make sure to check the references, and you're all good. Put a notice up on the complex bulletin boards. Or maybe one already comes up to you regularly when you walk your guy?

Seems to me, that even though you're feeling guilt now...you've already lost enough, and are probably very emotional right now, bad time to make a decision. He'll be a huge comfort for you, and if you do doggie obedience classes, something to focus on other than the negative things going on right now.

Best of luck to you, and warm wishes,
-Sylvie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

i am all for you trying to keep him if its at all possible, but because your limited on money trying to make ends meet, it would be hard to hire a dog walker, or doggie day care. at your age there are so many other things going on in life and i can certainly understand that.
Certainly alot to think about, although i am sure you thought pretty long and hard before posting him. whatever you do know that either way its because you love him.....

debbie


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this Jennifer. A divorce is hard enough but the thought of losing your loyal companion must be devastating. As others have said, could you put him in doggy daycare while you're at work as you're going through this transitional time? Don't give up. If you really want to keep him, you can find a way.


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Thanks.Thanks.and MORE thanks everybody, you all made me do some serious thinking...giving him away is my deadlast option....and I hate to think about re homing him.....My mother is trying to get me to give him up....since the divorce--my parents have had to help me financially quite a bit...so according to her, giving DUncan a new home is the only option. : (


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Oh UGH. I really feel for you...but if that is the case, yeah, I can see...UGH.

Only have one last thought. Perhaps you could get a roommate to help with expenses? He or she could help walk puppers too...

Wish you lived closer, I'd foster him for you till you got back on your feet...a baby you get to give back to mommy! 

Good luck hun...


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Hang in there Jennifer. I hope you get to keep Duncan and that everything works out for you.
Best of luck!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

I hope that you are able to keep him. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

parents can be very persuasive for sure. are your parents dog people? could they maybe walk your pup once a day? friends? other family around that like dogs? again, its ultimately your decision, so really do think long and hard........others can tell you this and that, but you need to soul search to come up with the right answer.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

I have used a pet sitter for many years to walk my dogs at lunch time so they were not crated for so long.


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Hi Jennifer! Your story struck me because you are about the same age I am. Sometimes I make fun of the fact that my parents still have some major influence in my decisions... but hey, I guess that is just the way it is! 

Its really hard doing something your mom thinks you shouldn't do- like keeping Duncan. Can you talk to her about how important he is to you? How having him to go home to makes you less lonely and you feel safer living alone knowing you have him. I bought myself a kitten junior year of college- something my mom wasn't happy about, because I came home during summers. I stock piled all my reasons why the kitten had been important- how helpful she was when I was sad and lonely. The fact that I used her as a study buddy, "telling" the kitten all sorts of facts that meant nothing to her (although I am sure she liked the very fact that I was talking to her). That taking care of her kept me going at one point when I was really depressed. I was ready to draw my line in the sand, and not come home anymore if she wouldn't let me have my pet. Ultimately it didn't come to that (or even come to a fight) but I had my argument all prepared in case it had! Maybe talking to your mom will make her see that right now you need Duncan in your life!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Hi Jennifer,

I hope that everything works out for you, and that you can keep your boy. But if you decide to rehome him it would be good to have some more details about him. He is obviously crate trained. Has he had any obedience training? How is he with other dogs? Does he like kids? These questions will help you to find the best new home for him, if you decide to go that route. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Hi Jennifer,

I've gone through a divorce and I know it is horrible. The only thing that got me through was my pets. It is very noble of you to want to do the best thing for Duncan, but I want to add my voices to the others saying that crating him while you are at work is not so bad - assuming he is crate-trained and seems ok with it, and the crate is large enough for him to stand and turn around in. Dogs sleep for most of the day anyway, I think it is 18 hours a day. As long as you exercise him well at least once or twice a day, he should be fine.

When you are at home with him on your day off, doesn't he spend a lot of the day sleeping anyway? And if you do keep him running around doing something all day long, doesn't he get sleepy? Even working dogs spend a lot of the day either in crates or sitting around waiting.

I can't imagine going through a divorce AND giving up my pet at the same time.

You do NOT have to give up your dog just because your mom thinks you should. Please believe that.

*hugs*


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Hrm. 

From the tone of her last reply, it sounds like her parents are doing the ultimatum "If you want us to continue to help you financially, the dog needs to go. You need to cut 'unnecessary' expenses" And that she is struggling financially, and doesn't have tons of time. Its not any one thing, its the sum of them all.

Are there any local german shepherd rescues there Jen? Maybe someone could foster him for you till you make your final decision? Things may look different once you're back on your feet some....

Good luck
-Sylv


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Jennifer, I sent you a PM.
Laury


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Any news on your decision?


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Jennifer is Missing In Action


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Texas GSD...8.5 months, Need to rehome  pls*

Sending some encouragement to you today, Jennifer!







You are trying to do what is best for Duncan. Having no money for a dogwalker, and having parents help you financially saying that the dog is an expense they choose not to finance, must be very very hard on you. My hope is that either a solution can be found, or, a good, loving home for your boy. I know that you love him so much. My heart goes out to you!


----------

